# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Towel rail height

## Tanya1967

Hi all, 
Is there a standard height for towel rails? Or should I just install it wherever looks right?

----------


## SlowMick

Measure your towels then hang the towel rails so they won't touch the floor or each other... :Biggrin:

----------


## Danny.S

No standard but commonly placed at.....  
Single -  900mm 
Twin -  800mm and 1600mm 
Just go with what works for you.  
Danny

----------

